# Recopilación de circuitos de amplificadores valvulares (potencia y pre)



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2010)

La idea del tema sería compartir circuitos de audio en general valvular. No pretendo generar discusiones tales como confrontar si es mejor o peor que transistorizados.
El que lo haya armado, que comente su apreciación o mejor las mediciones que ha hecho, ya que las apreciaciones son tan subjetivas que pueden llevar a confusiones.
Ahora ya comenzando, dejo el circuito de un preamplificador, a mi criterio, uno de los mejores.
Tiene pocos componentes y relativamente fácil de construir.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahora dejo el amplificador para 6BQ5 diseño de Mullard con salida ultralineal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.hora13.com/nostalgias/APARATOS%20VIEJOS/circuitos%20parte%20dos.htm



http://www.albinarrate.com/index.ph...uitos&catid=20:antique-radios-a-tvs&Itemid=36


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

Aqui te dejo algo mas para Tecnologias  :

http://www.freeinfosociety.com/electronics/schempage.php?cat=1


----------



## electromecanico (Oct 24, 2014)

Dynakit Mark III

muy buena pagina este iconico ampli esta completito con placas y todo

http://www.aht-audio.com/DIY/25/PowerAmp%20Dynakit%20Mark%20III.html


----------



## gdeurquiza (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola, encontré un libro de 50 circuitos de alta fidelidad, son todos circuitos valvulares, algunos de marcas conocidas:

http://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2J...ThmZUdQYjZfU00

Es un zip de 69 MB

Saludos


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 30, 2016)

En este hilo se hablan algunas cosas interesantes y relacionadas...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-valvular-hi-end-131546/

Saludos!


----------

